# MOLD IN MY VIVARIUM



## SHADES254 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I have been developing a slight white looking mold problem in my vivarium . I was wondering
if anyone else has such a similar problem, or if anybody may have some ideas as to what might be
contributing to it. I don't want it to become a major problem, so am looking for any suggestions to
nip it in the butt now before it is out of hand. Thanks

Regards,

Chuck(shades254)


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

where exactly is the mold? newer wood peices tend to mold up a bit at first then die down.springtails really help mold issues id suggest adding them to ur tank.
craig 
java moss tends to mold as well if real wet but not submerged.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

If it is a new tank, there is almost always a mold bloom. This usually goes away in a few weeks. Is the tank older than a month or so?


----------



## SHADES254 (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response guys. Yes my tank is relatively new, about 2 months now. I do have moss covering a good portion of the bottom. The white looking mold is only in the front from what I can see, below the moss, and on top of my gravel substrate below. My tank temperature is generally
between 68-75, and the humidity runs between 85-95% depending on the time of day. I would consider my tank to be on the "moist" side, as I have a problem with excess condensation on the glass from the bottom up about 8 inches or so. Any way to aleviate that as well, or would you consider that to be somewhat normal? Thanks again

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

more ventilation would probally help
craig


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

SHADES254 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been developing a slight white looking mold problem in my vivarium . I was wondering
> if anyone else has such a similar problem, or if anybody may have some ideas as to what might be
> ...


Put some springtails in there. They eat mold.


----------

